# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Kerkes per nje program per Vizit Cards

## loni121

Pershendetje te nderuar,

A din dikush ndonje program per vizit cards , i gjeta disa ne google mirpo kur po du mi shtyp po del shenimi ne vizit cards Trial Version

Nese dini , ju lutem me tregoni ku mund ta shkarkoj

Ju faliminderit per mirekuptim

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

CardWorks Business Card Software  http://www.nchsoftware.com/businesscard/

A free version is available for non-commercial use. If you will be using CardWorks business card software at home you can download the free version here.

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

http://www.businesscards-mx.com/

File: BusinessCardsMX-setup.exe
CRC-32: 705af6c7
MD5: e5ea8e5d10f7a0170865ae3f519bbbfd
SHA-1: bade72a4f0a33d0b066c128eb6f270c1ff5dd333

http://www.mojosoft-software.com/ful...dsMX-setup.exe


key @PM

----------


## PratikShah



----------


## PratikShah



----------

